# T4 now available on EMAA



## Biohazardxj (28 Feb 2013)

Most pers can now print their T4 from EMAA.  Copies will be sent via snail mail also.


----------



## once a gunner (1 Mar 2013)

Anyone have the issue that the file is corrupt and will not open?  There are a few of us here in Germany that can't open them,


----------



## wesleyd (1 Mar 2013)

once a gunner said:
			
		

> Anyone have the issue that the file is corrupt and will not open?  There are a few of us here in Germany that can't open them,


I had the same issue just keep going back to it I think they are uploading the files. Later on in the day mine worked.


----------



## once a gunner (1 Mar 2013)

Yep, just checked again....good to go! Time to go online this weekend and get them done....show me the money!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Mar 2013)

Rather ironic that I printed one off at work and arrived home to find one in my mail.


----------



## kratz (1 Mar 2013)

I know I am cross posting this from the VAC topic, but people have had questions:

In today's message traffic:



> CANFORGEN 035/12 CMP 017/13
> 
> SUBJ: NEW ELECTRONIC OPTION FOR T4/R1 TAX SLIPS
> 1. FOR THE 2012 TAXATION YEAR ALL PERSONNEL HAVE BEEN MAILED THEIR
> ...


----------



## TCM621 (1 Mar 2013)

Just printed mine today. This is a really great option particularly since I am moving during tax season.


----------



## Franko (1 Mar 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Rather ironic that I printed one off at work and arrived home to find one in my mail.



Same here.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Mar 2013)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Same here.



Me too.


----------

